# Torch in Greenwich Park shortly



## Sleighfarer (21 July 2012)

If you are up and about this lovely Saturday morning, have a look at the news as the torch will be going through the arena in Greenwich park shortly.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (21 July 2012)

Thanks, Seafarer. I found some pics via google which show Natasha Sinha holding the torch, with the equestrian arena behind her, and Canary Wharf in the distance. Weather looked good too!


----------



## Sleighfarer (21 July 2012)

KingfisherBlue said:



			Thanks, Seafarer. I found some pics via google which show Natasha Sinha holding the torch, with the equestrian arena behind her, and Canary Wharf in the distance. Weather looked good too!
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful day, but when I passed I noticed they are still building the water jump - there is no water in the lake 

Walked up the side of the park and got a good view of a bit of the course - it looks lovely. I think it is all going to be great. Can't wait


----------



## KingfisherBlue (21 July 2012)

Seafarer said:



			I think it is all going to be great. Can't wait 

Click to expand...

Me too! It's getting really exciting now


----------



## Karran (21 July 2012)

Don't worry about the water. The park keepers drain it over winter and then scrub it and refill. I'd walk to work one day and it be empty, then it'd be full by the time I walked home that evening.


----------

